# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Почему часы носят на левой руке?

## Irina

*
Почему часы носят на левой руке?*

Наручные часы стали привычным аксессуаром, но многие не знают, почему часы принято носить на левой руке. Ответ можно найти, проследив историю возникновения наручных часов.
Наручные часы появились после изобретения ходовой пружины в 15 веке. В 1868 году Patek Philippe создали часы с браслетом, которые считались ювелирным изделием и предназначались для женщин. Мужчины считали недостойным носить их.
Часы Cartier 1904 г.
Тем не менее, в 1904 году друг Cartier, авиатор Альберто Сантос-Дюмон , попросил Мастера изготовить часы для полетов. Cartier изобрел модель Santos, первые наручные часы для мужчин. Часы Santos были крайне удобны в использовании. Во время Первой мировой войны наручные часы пришли на смену карманным часам и стали популярны среди офицеров.
С тех пор как часы стали прибором, которым пользовались во время работы, стало целесообразно разрабатывать модели часов для ношения на левой руке, так как большинство людей владеют правой рукой лучше, чем левой. При работе основные действия выполняются правой рукой. Во избежание повреждений часы носили на левой руке.
Кроме того, наручные часы нужно было заводить, а заводная головка находилась справа. В конце концов, возможно, что производители часов просто следовали традициям и продолжали изготавливать часы для ношения на правой руке.
Сейчас многие не обращают на это внимания, и носят часы на той руке, на которой удобнее. Также это зависит от профессии, например, строители и доктора носят часы на левой руке, некоторые предпочитают носить часы на правой руке.
В настоящее время нет «правильной» руки для часов. Современные модели не требуют подзавода, их можно носить на любой руке, не обращая внимания на историю.

----------


## Irina

> некоторые предпочитают носить часы на правой руке.


Я тоже предпочитаю часы носить на правой руке. А вы?

----------


## Sanych

Я правша. Правой рукой делаю большинство движений. А часы, предмет хрупкий. К тому же если на браслете свободном, а не плотном ремне. Поэтому и носил на левой. С приходом в жизнь мобилы часы не ношу больше.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

полностью соглашусь с *Sanych*, так как это зависит от того левша или правша человек. Я правша - и ношу на левой!

----------


## ПаранойА

"Во избежание повреждений часы носили на левой руке."

Я тоже ношу часы всегда на левой руке.

----------

